# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Pop

## Unregistriert

Hallo,

die Voraussetzung fr smtliche gesprungenen Manver ist der Pop. Man geht dabei in die Knie und schnellt dann nach oben bzw. streckt die Beine ruckartig. Was macht Ihr dabei mit dem Rigg ? Bleibt das Rigg passiv in den Hnden und zieht man daran oder was macht man sonst damit ? Ich habe das Gefhl, nicht vom Wasser wegzukommen. Trotz zahlreicher Videos fllt mir der Knackpunkt nicht auf. Immer wenn ich sowas wie Aerial jibe versuche, klebe ich am Brett, und das Brett am Wasser...

Fr zahlreiche Vorschlge danke im Voraus.

Gru
Andreas

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,
das problem hatte ich vorher auch bis ich mir gedacht habe das man den pop so machen kann wie beim skaten der olli. Und es hat funktioniert!!! 
Man kickt das board  mit dem hinteren fu und zieht dann mit dem vorderen fu das board aus dem wasser!
viel glck bei dieswer technik wenn man das beherscht kann man sehr hoch springen auf flachwasser.

----------


## Unregistriert

ich hab da noch einen anderen Tip: Physik

Klingt wie ein Klugscheisser aber ist denk ich hilfreich.

wenn du abspringen willst dann machst du nix anderes als eine hoch-tief-Bewegung bei der sich das brett vom Wasser lst und jetzt kommt die Physik: mit der ersten hoch-tief bewegung mit den knien schaukelt sich das brett von Brettnase zum Bug auf, bei der nchsten Hochtief-Bewegung ist das brett schon so aufgeschaukelt das du nur noch den vorderen Fu explosiv richtung Brettnase in der Fuschlaufe kicken solltest. Kurz abwarten (vorderfu in der Luft) und dann hinteren Fu leicht richtung Hintern ziehen, et voila! Aber von Nix kommt nix: du solltest schon richtig an den Fuschlaufen ziehen bei kicken und bein anziehen als wrdest du sie aus dem brett reissen wollen.

Wenn du es dann drauf hast kannst du auch mit der ersten Hochtief-Bewegung dann springen und gefhlvoller an den Fuschlaufen ziehen. logo. 
Du kannst auch an land ben: in Surfstellung stellen. 
1. den vorderen Fu richtung "nicht vorhandene Brettnase" kicken und solange der vorder Fu in der Luft ist das hintere Bein zum Arsch anziehen und springen.

----------


## klugscheisser

ich habe auch noch nen schlauen tipp. vergesse nicht den klimmzug am gabelbaum. kommt zeit gleich mit der fuss geschichte. also erst wippen, dann das brett aktiv ins wasser drcken. dabei machst du dich lang. dann aktiv die knie ranziehen und klimmzug machen. als ob du mit den knieen die gabel berhren mchtest. das bringt auch hhe

----------


## Unregistriert

meiner erfahrung nach sind tricks wie willy oder air jibe wesentlich einfacher wenn man mglichst flach absprigt sprich den bug ,als rotationsmittelpunkt, im wasser, oder ganz flach berm wasser hlt. frher hab ich immer versuch so hoch wie mglich aus dem wasser zu kommen um tricks zu stehen, weil mehr ziet in der luft= mehr ziet fr den trick. das ist aber ein trugschluss. also zu allererst nicht so auf hhe springen, das sieht zwar geil aus macht aber beim lernen eben jener tricks wenig sinn. 
ansonsten kommt der `pop`, wie schon beschrieben aus den beien. das segel halte ich beim absprung immer passiv in den hnden.

----------


## dafti

> ich habe auch noch nen schlauen tipp. vergesse nicht den klimmzug am gabelbaum. kommt zeit gleich mit der fuss geschichte. also erst wippen, dann das brett aktiv ins wasser drcken. dabei machst du dich lang. dann aktiv die knie ranziehen und klimmzug machen. als ob du mit den knieen die gabel berhren mchtest. das bringt auch hhe



Wie willst dann irgendwelche gesprungenen Moves machen, wennst am Gabelbaum klebst???
Er hat ja nicht gefragt nach dem Springen alleine, denn so wie ich das verstanden habe, kann er das schon. Es geht ja um gesprungene Tricks.
Bin auch der Meinung, dass frs Freestylen Hhe nicht so wichtig ist. Es sei denn du willst nen Shaka springen, der aber sowieso ber welle besser funktioniert.

----------

